# Did you order a grey Z4?



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

If you did, so did a few hundred others...they are sitting on the dockside outside my office and they are even uglier than the photos suggested!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

[smiley=zzz.gif] :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> If you did, so did a few hundred others...they are sitting on the dockside outside my office and they are even uglier than the photos suggested!


They look great in the TV ads.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well I like the look of the Z4.

BTW snaxo...what's a "Carver"? Is it some kind of flame-surface-laser-knife-block accessory?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> If you did, so did a few hundred others...they are sitting on the dockside outside my office and they are even uglier than the photos suggested!


And you happen to be driving an oh so unique silver TTC then! Pot, Kettle! :


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Carlos - Carver are an American Hi-Fi brand I believe, and it is they who have 'engineered' the 'Professional' hi-Fi option on the Z4.

i.e. it's the equivalent to Bose. Though it has 10 speakers including two subs! ;D

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well I like the look of the Z4.
> 
> BTW snaxo...what's a "Carver"? Â Is it some kind of flame-surface-laser-knife-block accessory?


And why are you naming yourself after a crossover?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Taken along time for you to ask me that Gary 

Basically because it means I can very nearly always select it as my 'name' on any forum etc - no one else has it.

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Taken along time for you to ask me that Gary Â
> 
> Basically because it means I can very nearly always select it as my 'name' on any forum etc - no one else has it. Â
> 
> Damian


I only just twigged at the weekend whilst pondering blowing a wedge on high end NAIM kit.........along the line of 'What could I get for 20K....'

S


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Preimium bonds come up trumps Gary  !!

Damian

PS I don't own a Snaxo - I don't have enough Amps!!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Note: Apologies - this thread is heading off-topic big style!

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Preimium bonds come up trumps Gary Â  !!
> 
> Damian
> 
> PS I don't own a Snaxo - I don't have enough Amps!!!


No just fantasising. Although it's been a year alomost since I blew any dosh on toys - I usually have one splash a year (if my numbers are good). Last year was home cinema, year before new boat, year before RS4, this year...............

Trouble is business is shit. Although we need to cahnge MrsCs Spyder V6 for something.....I await your Z4 reports.

PS Sorry for hi jack, NOT


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

How come I only ever win the odd Â£50 quid?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Oh, and more on topic ( ), it's likely that the Grey Z4's you see are the dealer demo's arriving!

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Is grey the new silver...there is only one black and one blue Z4 in with all the dark greys....


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

It's a bit like Silver with the TTC. All the BMW publicity is with Sterling Grey so naturally people are gravitating towards that. Apparently it shows off the flame surfacing to its fullest effect ;D :

Oh... that and the other colours are pretty uninspiring!

Is the blue one Dark (Toledo) or Light (Maldives)?
I'd ask you what you think but I'm not sure you are too objective when it comes to the Z4 ! 

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Its a light blue - really doesn't suit it..if they are still there tomorrow i'll take a few piccies for you....interesting the number of different alloy styles that are available...wish Audi would learn from BMW on that score.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Its a light blue - really doesn't suit it..if they are still there tomorrow i'll take a few piccies for you....interesting the number of different alloy styles that are available...wish Audi would learn from BMW on that score.


Cheers ! ;D

Further consolidates my thinking that I'm glad I went for Sterling Grey then - I nearly went for Maldives as I like light colours generally....

Damian


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I saw one in the flesh for the first time last weekend and have to say that I was very disappointed.

same proportions as a Z3 but bigger and slight styling changes, but not as nice as the pictures....I think that it will age very quickly.....just like its predecessor


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Remembered my camera but not the connecting leads...doh. Spotted a couple more colours...a very nasty shade of non-metallic red and a few silver ones which looked OK. I think the shape is sensitive to the alloys you have...it looked best IMHO with large five spokes designs with a hint of Alfa about them.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Remembered my camera but not the connecting leads...doh. Â Spotted a couple more colours...a very nasty shade of non-metallic red and a few silver ones which looked OK. Â I think the shape is sensitive to the alloys you have...it looked best IMHO with large five spokes designs with a hint of Alfa about them.


I think that Red could be 'bright' red and yes it's pretty horrible. Was there a Merlot (close to maroon) one there at all - I'm sure my dealer said they were ordering a Merlot demo.

Re: the alloys

I think they are the 'elipsoid' one's I have ordered.
See here ==>http://www.gopednation.com/jason/z4/3-24-03/FrameSet.htm

is this them?

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Couldn't see a Merlot but I can confirm you have chosen the best alloys!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cool 8) ;D


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Can't find any price info on the BMW site, what will a decent spec Z4 cost?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

3.0i Standard price is Â£30,850.

My spec is as follows (prices to the best of my memory):

Sterling Grey - Â£310
Carver Hi-Fi - Â£655
Professional SatNav - Â£1775
Interior Storage Pack - Â£50
6 CD player - Â£250
Xenon's - Â£390
18" Elipsoid Alloys - Â£710
Heated Seats - Â£225

- Total of this is Â£35215.

There are a few options I didn't go for including electrically folding side mirrors, blutooth preparation (Â£600!) and TV option on the SatNav (pointless). Probably some others I can't remember as well.

Damian


----------

